# Donor eggs or own eggs at 44?



## janet123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi
I am 43, soon 44 and even tho I have responded well to IVF, because of my age my cons has told me to go to donor eggs.
Any stories ? whats shall I do? 

Janet


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,
I'm 43 and the specialists at the ivf centre I go to actually only treat women using DE once they turn 43. They have this policy because of the extremely low success rate of ivf using your own eggs once you turn 43. 
You have to be happy with the choice you make, I think it's a very personal decision. I tried ivf for 2 years unsuccessfully using my own eggs had 2 natural m/c's (you have to also remember that the likehood of m/c increases with age of eggs as well as possibility of downs) after lots of researching I'm now excitedly looking forward to DE in the New Year at Serum in Greece.


----------



## Maiamaiamaia (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi,


I am 43 too and had two failed ivf cycles late last year/earlier this year. I was a good responder and my bloods and scans indicated a high ovarian reserve. I had 3 good embryo's transferred back the second time. When I asked the consultant why oh why didn't any of these embryos take he said - egg quality pure and simple. I wish I had taken the consultants advice and saved my money for a donor egg cycle. Just before my second cycle he suggested that. I'm now booked in for next May - over a year waiting list - and finding the money is a stress.


However that's just my experience. If I hadn't tried I may always have wondered if I should have and what may have been. There are success storoes out there.


Best of luck whatever your decision!!


S


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Janet,
Do hope things work out for you. Me and dh decided to try a clinic in Valencia (CREA) cause our consultant had said you have the best chance of conceiving that way.  Our eggs are older and as such, tend not to fertilise. It can happen, but it's obviously more rare, and with that there are higher risks of having a baby with abnormalities.  I was 44 going on 45 and we did try for over a year, but it just didn't happen. So, we went out to Valencia mid-October, and I'm now nearly 6 wks pregnant!!  
I do know that there are other places (Russia, Greece) that are cheaper, but we went to Valencia as the clinic was recommended, so it felt natural and the right thing to do. Also, the flights aren't too expensive and it's nearer.
All the best whatever you decide to do. My prayers are with you.  
Ali xx


----------

